# Turnips at 512, come in and sell~



## zooblenoodle (Apr 21, 2020)

feel free to tip if you'd like, but it's not necessary ^^
i'm going to be doing stuff in the background to make sure nothing goes wrong, but _please_ be sure to be considerate of others and *only leave through the airport!*

https://turnip.exchange/island/1c2d2153 click here to queue!

AND PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT MY CLOCK I KNOW I'M IN NOVEMBER SHHH


----------



## croquet (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## Foxadee (Apr 21, 2020)

Please!


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Apr 21, 2020)

I can tip 3NMT


----------



## zooblenoodle (Apr 21, 2020)

Prince_of_Galar said:


> I can tip 3NMT



WHOA THAT'D BE LIKE... SUPER COOL?! if you can i'd gladly accept it !!! ;v;

also sorry i had my dodo code like right out in the open for a second haha, i added a queue so hopefully... it'll be easier that way? i don't want things to get too chaotic :')


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Apr 21, 2020)

Unfortunately the queue is full, so I can’t join it, but I’ll keep an eye on this thread


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 21, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## zooblenoodle (Apr 21, 2020)

Prince_of_Galar said:


> Unfortunately the queue is full, so I can’t join it, but I’ll keep an eye on this thread


oof yeah it's already gotten a bit crazy ^^;; i think i'll have to private the link on that turnip site HAHA it was my first time using it!!
also everybody is welcome to come!! i'm sorry there's a bit of a wait right now but i'll try to minimize it!


----------



## Foxadee (Apr 21, 2020)

zooblenoodle said:


> oof yeah it's already gotten a bit crazy ^^;; i think i'll have to private the link on that turnip site HAHA it was my first time using it!!
> also everybody is welcome to come!! i'm sorry there's a bit of a wait right now but i'll try to minimize it!


Still v interested when there's room!


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 21, 2020)

Haha oh wow the queue is packed xD Maybe I'll wait until they're finished


----------



## Fantaz (Apr 21, 2020)

In queue right now, thank you for your services trooper!


----------



## croquet (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting me visit! Your island is beautiful


----------



## Grudy (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 21, 2020)

I already came and left a tip, but I wanted to properly thank you!


----------



## zooblenoodle (Apr 21, 2020)

ty everyone who came and sorry to those who didn't get their chance!! i got another communication error and i REALLY need to get to bed lol
i'll be on the lookout for more turnip prices in the future as i do TT a lot! ^^ <3


----------

